# dewalt 621 router base



## Dimitri Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

I have a dewalt 621 router but I am not happy with its rectangular base. I purchased a plastic add-on base made by Jasper thats round which fits the router. However, the round base is not big enough to go all the way around the router so the left side is not covered by the plastic base. Has anyone done this and know how to solve this problem?

thanks,
Dimitri


----------



## gerrym526 (Oct 5, 2004)

Dimitri,
I have made router baseplates for several of my routers (both DeWalt and Porter Cable). You can make them any size/shape, and out of any stable material. I generally use Lucite which you can get in sheets at any home center store. It's usually 1/4 inch thick, and can be cut with table saw, bandsaw, jigsaw, et. Just cut the base the size and shape you need for the 621, mark the location of the screw holes, and drill and countersink the holes into the lucite. 
Gerry


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Dimitri Guest said:


> I have a dewalt 621 router but I am not happy with its rectangular base. I purchased a plastic add-on base made by Jasper thats round which fits the router. However, the round base is not big enough to go all the way around the router so the left side is not covered by the plastic base. Has anyone done this and know how to solve this problem?
> 
> thanks,
> Dimitri


May I ask why you need a round base? What operations are you trying to complete?


----------



## Dimitri Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

I find the rectangular base of the dewalt 621 very small to work with. Many times when I am cutting a dado in plywood I have to watch the base and the work at the same time because the base is too small and tips on me. I have used another router with a round base and I find the work goes smoothly because I can turn the router any way i want with the round base.

The dewalt 621 is a good router but I would never buy it again because of the rectangular base. Also, it is not easy changing bits with the one wrench system.


----------



## Dimitri Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks very much for your email reply. I will look for the lucite at my home center this weekend. I need to fix this router base problem.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Dimitri
You have a very good point and certainly a good reason to have a circular. When the base of the router was changed I observed the opening in the base was also increased the two radii were not the same radius, The cutter was no longer in the centre of the base, an all these things added together aded to the problem of instability because they had reduced the surface resting on the material especially at the beginning and end of each stroke. There is a need for some sort of Router Support to be added. One of the advantages of the circular base you can use it as a template guide especially when using a cutter that will not fir through your template guides
Tom


----------

